# Vibration from right wheel - goes quiet when turning right - hub/bearing?



## 96v6camaro (May 25, 2010)

I'm get a pulsating noise that increases in frequency and seems directly proportional to road speed. No change if I shift into neutral. Loudest turning left, almost gone when turning right though still pretty loud if you're going straigh, speeding up or slowing down. The brakes were pulsating when applied so I put new front rotors on about a half hour ago. That got rid of the pulsating brakes (rotors were visibly warped - apparently Monroe uses shitty rotors. The pads after almost 2 years were still great). Also swapped the front tires when I was doing that to rule out a bent wheel. Is there anything left to eliminate besides the bearing and or hub assembly?
Edit: Sway bar and tie rod ends all looked intact.


----------

